# Havanese sold at pet store



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I had a grooming client come in the other day requesting the "Havanese" groomer (me, I suppose). It was a young couple with a new puppy. She proudly told me that she had visited many breeders and then to a pet store and saw a havanese there, he was so cute she had to buy him and she didn't have the patience to get one from a breeder. Well, ok, I took the puppy and bathed him, but since I am now more knowledgable on what is good bone structure and what is not, even on the new puppy I could tell the front leg joints weren't straight. I was not thrilled about the news she got him from a pet store, since the chances are good this was a puppy mill dog, which means the puppy's parents are possibly living in bad conditions. Pet store dogs are also not sold with any spay/neuter contracts so that opens the door to decreasing the health quality of the breed. It's saddening. I see more poor examples of other breeds such as shih tzus, maltese, bichons, poodles, and yorkies than I see good ones. Every dog deserves to be loved but it's irresponsible people and people making ill-informed choices that really bugs me.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I agree, but most people just don't know what goes on behind the pet store and the mill industry  Maybe you could print up an awareness flyer and hand it out to your customers? It may reach the right ears at the right time.

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That is why I have a link in my signature to an article I wrote about the cost in misery to all those captive animals, when someone goes in to buy that adorable doggie in the window. It's a worthwhile read. Perhaps I should find another way to get people to look.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

The Nashville Tennessean has havanese puppies for either $300 or $400 can't remember. I don't think they are puppy mill, just backyard breeders. I don't know whether they have papers or not. I can't imagine paying a lot of money for a female havanese, breeding her and not get more money for the puppies. So I feel that the mother is a puppymill dog. But I can't fix the world,


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

We basically only have 1 pet store in the vancouver area that sells dogs. (Pet Habitat in Metrotown). They get thier dogs from the evil Hunte Coporation puppy mill in the US.

Anyways, this was the first place couple months ago where I first saw a havanese. My wife was so tempted to bring her home but I told her about puppy mills and showed her a canadian news documentary on the Hunte Corporation. She was sickened and she was the one who actually found Oreo's breeder.

Anyways, was at the same pet store last weekend and saw another Havanese. She looked so sad and lonely, I wanted to buy her and rescue her from the pet store 

BTW, the pet store wanted $2000 for the Hav.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I actually went to a puppy mill in KS in the '70's it was clean, but deplorable. Cage upon cage of dogs, many different breeds. It broke my heart. The only thing is AKC's registration numbers are way down because other registries are getting the puppy mill registrations and in the long run, it hurts us who do conciencious breeding. I don't know the answer, but will not condemn (or applaud) puppy mills.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

It is a sad situation...Geri, talk to me about how to put your message on my email address, please..


----------



## tootle (Jun 19, 2007)

I also notice these pups in Tennessee for $400. I can't imagine how anyone would even cover their basic costs for this amount. My basic vet bills and monthly flea/heartworm meds would run me above cost if I sold pups for this amount.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

There is a puppy mill close by here. Several years ago I went looking for a puppy and found a large farm like area with lots of kennels (not cages), shade trees, etc. I guess there was one of every breed there and more of the popular breeds. The pups seemed healthy, but had fleas really bad. I asked about that and was told that they did there best about spraying the area, but it was not economical to treat all of them individually for fleas. These people have the vaccines and worm meds, so they don't do Vets and they really don't want you to come there. They prefer to deliver the pups, bringing more than one so you can decide and frankly it would be hard to not keep the pup. So as a business, they can sell these dogs cheaply and the average dog owner justs wants a cheap puppy in the flavor of the day. I said when Animal Planet did Havanese 101 that we would soon be finding them in every shelter.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

This is a bit of the subject but I went to my Havanese clubs meeting about rescue last weekend. I learned that Havanese rescue cant take a Havanese out of our local Humane society I don't understand why?


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Suzi - Possibly because dogs at the Humane Society are not in the same danger as at an overcrowded animal shelter.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Flynn, not sure if this is what you want, but this is the link to my article. http://activerain.com/blogsview/1870865/the-price-of-that-puppy-in-the-window-a-life-of-pain-and-misery-for-puppy-mill-dogs-is-it-worth-it-


----------

